# Your favourite "For Sale" post sayings....



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

One that always puts a smile on my face:

"velcro neatly applied"

I always want to email and congratulate them.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

"Used once for ten minutes."


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

great "Mojo". or "plays like butter".


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Brand new still in it's case "never been played"


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Anything along the lines of "If it doesn't sell,I'll keep it ."


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

"New Martin Strings".... on a POS guitar...

"Gibson Epiphone"


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"Only bought less than a month", hell, L&M has a 30 day return policy, take it back!


Ohhhh, you bought in one of THOSE 31 day months! Sorry about that!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

"MINT" This drives me crazy. In my book, MINT means just that, as new, straight out of the box. It's almost NEVER the case that a guitar described as mint is actually mint. Here's a tip to sellers out there. Describe the guitar accurately and show every possible flaw. Do you want your customer to open the box and be disappointed or do you want them to open the box and be happy because the item looks better than what they had in mind?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another pet peeve is people loading their ads with "tags" listing every major company and product such that virtually every search term brings the ad for their single piece of gear. If I'm searching for a PRS Custom 22 I don't want to see your f'ing ad for your Marshall amp! Piss off!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Fender Squier,Gibson Epiphone, and of course bad spelling like *barley* used, *guitard*.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

-"manual guitar" as opposed to electric
-"Selling because my daughter lost interest after two days"
-made of special wood
-just needs(..............), available cheaply on ebay
-probably needs tuning
-and the......41" guitar


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

sold! for sale.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Two things;

1) No price listed and no response to an inquiry. 
I recently responded to an ad for a US Tele, with no price listed. No response means the cash does not go from my pocket to yours guy...Probably an unrealistic price anyway...



2) "Will not respond to emails"

While I respect some prefer phone calls, sales takes* effort*. No, I will not call long distance, leave messages, wait for you to call me back at YOUR convenience or otherwise flock to you because you have item X.
If you want to sell it to me, be available on *MY* terms or I will get it elsewhere.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Fender squire (it's squier btw)
Gibson epiphone
this ____ is in MINT condition, except for xxx,xxx and xxx - I might be wrong but I believe the exceptions make it no longer mint....
BRAND NEW ____ for sale. only used once. - I don't care if it was used once, twice or 100 times. once it leaves the store, used is used.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Scotty said:


> 2) "Will not respond to emails"
> 
> While I respect some prefer phone calls, sales takes* effort*. No, I will not call long distance, leave messages, wait for you to call me back at YOUR convenience or otherwise flock to you because you have item X.
> If you want to sell it to me, be available on *MY* terms or I will get it elsewhere.


I get where you're coming from but I kinda look at it a different way. The seller has to potentially field all kinds of inquiries from the serious to the ridiculous. They also have to manage whatever risk in showing their items to potential buyers who may or may not have honorable intent. I have no problem with a seller setting the terms as long as they follow up on those terms and communicate once the inquiry has been made. If you only want calls fine, but answer the damn phone, If you only want email, fine, answer the inquiry.

When I create ads I try to get the noise out of the way first like stating whether I'm interested in trades or not, cash terms and even negotiating flexibility or not. It may come off as terse to some potential buyers but you gotta weed out the idiots as efficiently as possible. 

As for taking effort to sell, I agree with you there however each seller has different levels of motivation for selling. He may not care that you won't call LD. In fact he may be counting on a local sale for reasons of his own. You really never know. 

As a buyer, each person has their motivation too. How bad do you want said item? Are you looking for a quick flip? If you've been searching for a particular piece that hardly ever shows up you may be motivated to go the extra step of calling LD, or maybe not in which case he won't know and won't care.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> I get where you're coming from but I kinda look at it a different way. The seller has to potentially field all kinds of inquiries from the serious to the ridiculous. They also have to manage whatever risk in showing their items to potential buyers who may or may not have honorable intent. I have no problem with a seller setting the terms as long as they follow up on those terms and communicate once the inquiry has been made. If you only want calls fine, but answer the damn phone, If you only want email, fine, answer the inquiry.
> 
> When I create ads I try to get the noise out of the way first like stating whether I'm interested in trades or not, cash terms and even negotiating flexibility or not. It may come off as terse to some potential buyers but you gotta weed out the idiots as efficiently as possible.
> 
> ...


True, there are _some instances _where I don't stick to my guns...like an insane deal on something I can flip for profit or keep for future gains. Aside from that, I stick to the "you want to sell it more than I need it...I'll take it if your price is reasonable" mindset.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

"I took it in trade, but I don't play"


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I don't have enough snippets of 10 seconds in life left to Like all the posts so far. 

The "Fender Squier" and "Gibson Epiphone" are bad enough, but what's worse is "Fender" when it's a Squier, but no mention is made anywhere in the add about that, and equally so "Gibson" when it's an Epiphone (although this one seems less common).

I have to laugh at the various descriptions describing how amazing a pedal is (often combined with the "if it doesn't sell, I'll keep it" spiel). My automatic question is if it's so f***ing amazing why are you selling it? There may well be legitimate reasons, but they're usually not listed or read spuriously or weak at best. Mind you, I do understand the seller not putting the true reason of "It sounds like stepped in dog turds and I hate it, but the YouTube vid recorded by a hamster with a cellphone sounded ok to me on the night when I was drunk, alone with a credit card, and logged into L&M"

Neil


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

to be fair, I think many people here on this forum, including myself, are guilty of "sounds amazing/plays great/etc/etc/etc" in their ads.

why are they being sold? simply because we've found something more amazing or is no longer the tone we are looking for.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> "Only bought less than a month", hell, L&M has a 30 day return policy, take it back!
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you bought in one of THOSE 31 day months! Sorry about that!


You can actually return after 30 days if you pay a restocking fee!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*

One that always amuses me "This is the best sounding amp\guitar, etc that I've ever heard\played. Just want to change it up". I'm thinking if its the best guitar or amp you've ever heard you'd want to keep it.

- - - Updated - - -



Chitmo said:


> You can actually return after 30 days if you pay a restocking fee!


I've returned with out paying a restocking fee. Even still I imagine a restocking fee would be less than what you'd lose on the used market.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

"Low ball offers will be ignored"


(so will your ad)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



Intrepid said:


> great "Mojo". or "plays like butter".





rollingdam said:


> Fender Squier,Gibson Epiphone, and of course bad spelling like *barley* used, *guitard*.





laristotle said:


> sold! for sale.





guitarman2 said:


> One that always amuses me "This is the best sounding amp\guitar, etc that I've ever heard\played. Just want to change it up". I'm thinking if its the best guitar or amp you've ever heard you'd want to keep it.


All of those make me smile or shake my head, depending on what is being sold or my mood. Here is one that always makes me smile.

_"Selling a red/blue/black guitar"._ Doesn't that just want to make you jump on the phone or email the person right away? Wow, a blue guitar!!!! They are rare, man. I hope no one else saw that ad. It's just what I've been looking for!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



Steadfastly said:


> All of those make me smile or shake my head, depending on what is being sold or my mood. Here is one that always makes me smile.
> 
> _"Selling a red/blue/black guitar"._ Doesn't that just want to make you jump on the phone or email the person right away? Wow, a blue guitar!!!! They are rare, man. I hope no one else saw that ad. It's just what I've been looking for!!


Which brings up another one. I see "rare" used so much in ads as to suggest that is a positive. Most of the times the item was rare cause no one wanted it when it was in production. And most likely hasn't changed today.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> "Low ball offers will be ignored"
> 
> 
> (so will your ad)


I usually say something to the effect of "Only reasonable offers will be responded to". To me it has the effect of allowing offers but imploring the buyer not to be ridiculous 'cause if you don't people WILL be ridiculous and I just don't want to waste the time. If that has the same effect of having lowballers ignore my ad then so be it. 

It's one thing to try for the best deal and another to go on a fishing expedition for a great lowball deal. I've done it myself especially if the seller is allowing all offers or asking OBO. If he say's no lowballers I know not to go fishing and I appreciate not having to waste any time if that's my sole intent.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I usually say something to the effect of "Only reasonable offers will be responded to". To me it has the effect of allowing offers but imploring the buyer not to be ridiculous 'cause if you don't people WILL be ridiculous and I just don't want to waste the time. If that has the same effect of having lowballers ignore my ad then so be it.
> 
> It's one thing to try for the best deal and another to go on a fishing expedition for a great lowball deal. I've done it myself especially if the seller is allowing all offers or asking OBO. If he say's no lowballers I know not to go fishing and I appreciate not having to waste any time if that's my sole intent.


Or you could just ignore the lowball offers as they come in instead of specifying that you will do so in the ad.
I find even putting something in your ad aimed at lowballers does very little to deter them. Many lowballers don't realize they're lowballing. They figure they're just trying to get a good deal. 
Some sellers think an offer 5% below asking is a lowball and some potential buyers think that an offer at 50% of asking is fair. Everyone has a different idea of what lowballing is.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I usually say something to the effect of "Only reasonable offers will be responded to". To me it has the effect of allowing offers but imploring the buyer not to be ridiculous 'cause if you don't people WILL be ridiculous and I just don't want to waste the time. If that has the same effect of having lowballers ignore my ad then so be it.
> 
> It's one thing to try for the best deal and another to go on a fishing expedition for a great lowball deal. I've done it myself especially if the seller is allowing all offers or asking OBO. If he say's no lowballers I know not to go fishing and I appreciate not having to waste any time if that's my sole intent.



I guess I always read ads with an open mind, and when I read something like "low ball offers will be ignored" I find it confrontational and well, that's not a good start.

Saying something like "reasonable offers will be responded to" is much less bothersome to me but I mean, what are you gaining by saying something like that in an ad?

A few less e-mail messages to delete? Hell I get about 100 a day. Unless you're doing it for a living and presumably those selling in our forum are not (LOL) I figure let all offers come in and respond to those you choose.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



guitarman2 said:


> One that always amuses me "This is the best sounding amp\guitar, etc that I've ever heard\played. Just want to change it up". I'm thinking if its the best guitar or amp you've ever heard you'd want to keep it.


Admittedly, I'm kinda guilty of that one. I always qualify it by model though (e.g. LP Jr., Vibrolux, etc) AND reserve it for instruments/amps that indeed are the very best I've ever heard _at the time of posting_. I tweak vintage amps as a hobby, hoping to fully realize their sonic potential, and I can recall a BF Pro Reverb I had recently (several Pro Reverbs ago for me ;^ ) that really was the absolute pinnacle of BF tone IMO. Why didn't I keep it? Simple...my work with it was done, I don't perform with reverb equipped amps anyway, and I felt it was time for someone else to truly enjoy it. Your point is well taken however and that type of statement does seem to be over-used.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



StevieMac said:


> Admittedly, I'm kinda guilty of that one. I always qualify it by model though (e.g. LP Jr., Vibrolux, etc) AND reserve it for instruments/amps that indeed are the very best I've ever heard _at the time of posting_. I tweak vintage amps as a hobby, hoping to fully realize their sonic potential, and I can recall a BF Pro Reverb I had recently (several Pro Reverbs ago for me ;^ ) that really was the absolute pinnacle of BF tone IMO. Why didn't I keep it? Simple...my work with it was done, I don't perform with reverb equipped amps anyway, and I felt it was time for someone else to truly enjoy it. Your point is well taken however and that type of statement does seem to be over-used.


Yup I can see the legitimate use of the term in your case. I only bring it up because its an over used term that I see all the time. I think thats what bothers most in this thread about these for sale ads. Its the over use of the terms that make them silly I guess. Thats not to say that there aren't legitimate cases for saying any one of them.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I guess I always read ads with an open mind, and when I read something like "low ball offers will be ignored" I find it confrontational and well, that's not a good start.
> 
> Saying something like "reasonable offers will be responded to" is much less bothersome to me but I mean, what are you gaining by saying something like that in an ad?
> 
> A few less e-mail messages to delete? Hell I get about 100 a day. Unless you're doing it for a living and presumably those selling in our forum are not (LOL) I figure let all offers come in and respond to those you choose.


My approach was born of having to field too many idiot responses. It's possible an ad can be off putting if worded too tersely (I try to tread a fine line usually) but I've found that though I may get fewer responses the ones I do get are likely more serious and from genuinely interested buyers who are forthcoming and honest. At the same time I try to be as informative about the items I sell as possible and try to take decent photos. This cuts down on a lot of noise.

... Which brings me to another one about ads... piss poor photography! Insufficient lighting, out of focus, backward images. No images (in this day and age!?) Talk about lack of effort!

(Apologies for straying a bit off topic.)


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Annoying every time I see it........................"Like the title says"

Regards,


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Bought new. Wife says it has to go.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Bought new. Wife says it has to go.



Yeah I saw that one on the forum today. Has anyone here really had their wife look at their equipment then tell them they had to sell some? I usually get a bit of blow back when I'm contemplating some purchases but once I get er in the house its mine to keep and I'm the only one that decides when and if it goes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

" no tax" ya I hope so


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The one that gets me is when they don't give a price and _then_ add the ever-so-popular "low-ballers will be ignored".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bubb said:


> Anything along the lines of "If it doesn't sell,I'll keep it ."


My velcro comment makes me chuckle - yours gets under my skin. It's up there with, "Don't waste my time, cause I don't care if it sells"


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



Option1 said:


> I don't have enough snippets of 10 seconds in life left to Like all the posts so far.
> 
> The "Fender Squier" and "Gibson Epiphone" are bad enough, but what's worse is "Fender" when it's a Squier, but no mention is made anywhere in the add about that, and equally so "Gibson" when it's an Epiphone (although this one seems less common).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I keep all my fvcking amazing pedals. It never made sense to me to say that when selling any of my pedals. 

I have emailed people who are selling my best pedals (like my ad999 delay) and asked, "what the hell possibly moved this off your board?". I obviously say it nicely, and have gotten some pretty good info doing it.

- - - Updated - - -



Hamstrung said:


> I usually say something to the effect of "Only reasonable offers will be responded to". To me it has the effect of allowing offers but imploring the buyer not to be ridiculous 'cause if you don't people WILL be ridiculous and I just don't want to waste the time. If that has the same effect of having lowballers ignore my ad then so be it.


I do something similar. I do it, because I feel rude not responding to everyone. When I'm interested in something, I hate being left out in limbo, so I hope it compensates.

I will write that I will only reply to offers of interest (sometimes adding 'due to time constraints').


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I saw that one on the forum today. Has anyone here really had their wife look at their equipment then tell them they had to sell some? I usually get a bit of blow back when I'm contemplating some purchases but once I get er in the house its mine to keep and I'm the only one that decides when and if it goes.


[video=youtube;UoNmDgmd7gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoNmDgmd7gM[/video]


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

If everyone on the forum pays attention to everything in his thread that pisses people off then ads on here are going to become very sterile. Haha


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> If everyone on the forum pays attention to everything in his thread that pisses people off then ads on here are going to become very sterile. Haha


Good point. *"FS: Guitar X. Condition, playability, sound, and price are exactly average for the model. That is all."* ;^ )


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Good point. *"FS: Guitar X. Condition, playability, sound, and price are exactly average for the model. Comes with a free massage."* ;^ )


There are ways to spice up everything and still avoid all our faux pas.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



Hamstrung said:


> Another pet peeve is people loading their ads with "tags" listing every major company and product such that virtually every search term brings the ad for their single piece of gear. If I'm searching for a PRS Custom 22 I don't want to see your f'ing ad for your Marshall amp! Piss off!


 You seen my add did you.

- - - Updated - - -



Chitmo said:


> You can actually return after 30 days if you pay a restocking fee!


 I often wonder how they keep the doors open. In my world unless it is a faulty product a sale is a sale. But then again they just put it back on the shelf and sell it as new again.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Good point. *"FS: Guitar X. Condition, playability, sound, and price are exactly average for the model. That is all."* ;^ )


Or

*FS: Guitar X. Beautiful guitar but I just couldn't bond with it. Something's not right. Maybe you can fix it and make it your own. *


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Your favourite &quot;For Sale&quot; post sayings....*



guitarman2 said:


> One that always amuses me "This is the best sounding amp\guitar, etc that I've ever heard\played. Just want to change it up". I'm thinking if its the best guitar or amp you've ever heard you'd want to keep it.
> 
> -[/QUOTE]
> True. Although is occasionally happens,its pretty rare when ppl sell something they really love. Even more rare when it's a motor vehicle.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I will write that I will only reply to offers of interest (sometimes adding 'due to time constraints').


'will only respond to offers that interest me' is what I use.

When I reply to an ad, it always starts 'G'day, eh!? 
Being courteous is the key.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> 'will only respond to offers that interest me' is what I use.


Does that need to be said? Seems self evident.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

not to the kijidiots that send again berating me for ignoring them.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

"No Craigslist weirdos" _Then don't post on Craigslist._

"Does not come with the <insert random household object visible in the photograph>" _Like your lamp was the tipping point._

"Asking $350, but will take $320." _So... meet in the middle at $335?_

"Mint... except for a few dings... [wait for it] ...which are difficult to photograph." _Because I know you tried your hardest._


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't believe I forgot this amusing one: *"Celebrity owned"*. I especially enjoy it when no reference to _who_ owned it is used in the title ("OMG, the suspense is _literally_ killing me!"_), _when it turns out there's nothing to document the ownership ("Oh well, I'll just take their word for it then") AND when the price has been jacked up substantially ("Hmmm. Seems reasonable at 4X the going price"). I'm not sure I've ever seen that line used here but it does pop up elsewhere.

Confession: I once bought a celebrity _signed_ guitar, not because I was star struck (John Stamos...really?), but because it was a very decent instrument, offered at a very reasonable price, with the proceeds going to a worthwhile charity. Naturally, I removed the signature and threw the COA in the woodstove. When I ended up trading it much later, no mention was made of it's previous brush with fame.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Can't believe I forgot this amusing one: *"Celebrity owned"*. I especially enjoy it when no reference to _who_ owned it is used in the title ("OMG, the suspense is _literally_ killing me!"_), _when it turns out there's nothing to document the ownership ("Oh well, I'll just take their word for it then") AND when the price has been jacked up substantially ("Hmmm. Seems reasonable at 4X the going price"). I'm not sure I've ever seen that line used here but it does pop up elsewhere.
> 
> Confession: I once bought a celebrity _signed_ guitar, not because I was star struck, (John Stamos....really?) but because it was a very decent instrument, offered at a very reasonable price, with the proceeds going to a worthwhile charity. Naturally, I removed the signature and threw the COA in the woodstove. When I ended up trading it much later, no mention was made of it's previous brush with fame.


Blasphemy!!!

That guitar would have been a wonderful addition to my JS memorabilia collection - not to mention my tattoo:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

"Signed by" (someone we don't know of or don't really care).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Blasphemy!!!
> 
> That guitar would have been a wonderful addition to my JS memorabilia collection - not to mention my tattoo:
> 
> View attachment 11136


Wow, it took me awhile to figure out what was on the guys head in that tattoo. I thought he had a massive head wound and exposed brain tissue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> "Signed by" (someone we don't know of or don't really care).


and the outrageous prices. like this one on kijiji.

$5000
Signed by the 4 Rolling Stones. Guaranteed authentic, certificate attached. 
Make an offer and I will consider it. Please only serious offers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> and the outrageous prices. like this one on kijiji.
> 
> $5000
> Guaranteed authentic, certificate attached.


Read the fine print..... like swiss cheese


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Wow, it took me awhile to figure out what was on the guys head in that tattoo. I thought he had a massive head wound and exposed brain tissue.


I cant figure it out. what is it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> I cant figure it out. what is it?


I'm glad you asked...I think I know, but I'd like confirmation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm glad you asked...I think I know, but I'd like confirmation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Looks like a ball cap.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> I cant figure it out. what is it?


I don't know either. I'll guess its some putrid substance.
The jokes on him for having that stupid joke on his leg the rest of his life while Stamos bangs models.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't know either. I'll guess its some putrid substance.
> The jokes on him for having that stupid joke on his leg the rest of his life .....


Thinking of seagulls?...pigeons?

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Thinking of seagulls?...pigeons?
> 
> Dave


Looks like it's simply unfinished.... the tattoo artist probably started to feel shame and couldn't finish it!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shame it's not really my tattoo. I would love to spring that on you guys...

FYI, that's a yamikrap on his head.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Looks just like the one in this picture except it's blue and has some marks that are no big deal".


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wanted : (........ ........)

Adds that are clearly intended to sell something but the person starts the add with "Wanted ".



Another one that makes me shake my head is shitty spelling .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Gearhead88 said:


> Wanted : (........ ........)
> 
> Adds that are clearly intended to sell something but the person starts the add with "Wanted ".
> 
> ...


Like when people confuse the word adds with the short form of the word advertisement?

Zing.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Milkman said:


> "Low ball offers will be ignored"
> 
> (so will your ad)


I use this one all the time and wish other dreamers and tire-kickers would ignore as you do.

Despite "LOWBALLERS WILL BE IGNORED" I get plenty of time-wasting messages, some of them just a number with a question mark. (Asking $4,900, a-hole's message simply says "3,500?") Others say, "I love your guitar, but all I can afford right now is $X,XXX" (20% less). Boo hoo, save more!

I always sell within a hundred or two of my asking price on $4K+ guitars, very frequently AT my asking price. My prices are usually realistic - I don't enjoy the process, and I want to sell.

So PLEASE ignore my ad! If I am over-priced I won't sell, and I'll lower the price and try again. Lobbed low-balls will NEVER convince me to do that.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Or you could just ignore the lowball offers as they come in instead of specifying that you will do so in the ad.
> I find even putting something in your ad aimed at lowballers does very little to deter them. Many lowballers don't realize they're lowballing. They figure they're just trying to get a good deal.
> Some sellers think an offer 5% below asking is a lowball and some potential buyers think that an offer at 50% of asking is fair. Everyone has a different idea of what lowballing is.


Absent from this analysis is the impact on the seller's time. Of course there are exceptions, but a majority of guitars are offered reasonably, with real value greater than the 50%-80% of asking price lowballers will spit onto the floor.

Someone with no life and time to lob low offers at fair-dealing sellers - in the mud-on-the-wall hope of landing on one dumb enough or desperate enough to bend over - is being selfishly rude.

Nothin' I can do but gripe about it, but gripe I will. Sad comment that such bad behaviour - made easy by the anonymity of the internet - is shrugged off as being normal and acceptable.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

... "_missing a string" - (_for 40 cents, you could have omitted that phrase.)

"h_as a crack in the neck, (headstock, etc.) but doesn't affect playability"_

"_I have removed the tone, (volume, etc.) control(s) for..." _(some reason, explaining why this makes it better) - maybe putting them back will help sell it?

Also, the classic: "_original (_ungrounded_) power cord / caps included" _- what possible use are these to anyone? It's not an archeological or forensic site... it's an amplifier.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I use this one all the time and wish other dreamers and tire-kickers would ignore as you do.
> 
> Despite "LOWBALLERS WILL BE IGNORED" I get plenty of time-wasting messages, some of them just a number with a question mark. (Asking $4,900, a-hole's message simply says "3,500?") Others say, "I love your guitar, but all I can afford right now is $X,XXX" (20% less). Boo hoo, save more!
> 
> ...


If it works you shouldn't fix it.

But, you have to understand that some people who may not be low ballers at all, will still be put off by that text in your ads.

I often pay a little more than the asking price for a little preferential service.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

"It's not working but it shouldn't take much to fix it". 


If that's true then why doesn't the seller fix it and get paid for working product rather than having to sell it cheap?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> "It's not working but it shouldn't take much to fix it".
> 
> 
> If that's true then why doesn't the seller fix it and get paid for working product rather than having to sell it cheap?


In many cases, I'd prefer they didn't. Why bother looking for a pot that needs cleaning/loose wire/cold solder joint/faulty tube or speaker when you can make it someone else's project and just be done with it? I LOVE seeing those ads and find that just a few strategic questions can help determine whether it's worth grabbing or not. 

Case in point: I came across a "60's Deluxe Reverb. Needs repair" ad one time and, with just 2 questions (Does everything light up? Is it _dead silent _with everything turned up?....both answered "Yes"), was quite confident that a blown speaker was the culprit. The owner had already moved on to a new amp and had no interest in fussing with an old one. I even suggested he check the speaker before giving up on it and "giving it away" at his asking price but he said he couldn't be bothered...so I bought it CHEAP. Took it home and, sure enough, the original speaker tested dead and the amp worked perfectly with a new replacement. I'm not above capitalizing on other people's laziness or lack of interest ;^ )


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> In many cases, I'd prefer they didn't. Why bother looking for a pot that needs cleaning/loose wire/cold solder joint/faulty tube or speaker when you can make it someone else's project and just be done with it? I LOVE seeing those ads and find that just a few strategic questions can help determine whether it's worth grabbing or not...
> 
> I'm not above capitalizing on other people's laziness or lack of interest ;^ )


Lol, I am that guy. I'm the worst capitalist in the world, your dream seller. Monetary value is a secondary consideration for me when I lose interest in something - I just want to get rid of it. I am also a notorious pack-rat, saving used screws and parts of all kinds (like,"hmmm, this bottle neck might just make a great slide if I ever find the right glass cutter...). Being aware of this, I try to clear the clutter from time to time, no matter hows much it pains me to do so. Or not.

But if I don't use something anymore, it really has no value to me.

Oops, I think I just tipped my hand for selling anything on this forum...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Picture of a guitar with no strings,

"just needs to have strings installed by you or a repairman"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> In many cases, I'd prefer they didn't. Why bother looking for a pot that needs cleaning/loose wire/cold solder joint/faulty tube or speaker when you can make it someone else's project and just be done with it? I LOVE seeing those ads and find that just a few strategic questions can help determine whether it's worth grabbing or not.


From a buyer's point of view, I agree with you. From a seller's point of view, I don't. They are either getting less value for the item or it won't sell because buyer's don't want to buy something that needs repair.


----------



## Cultosaurus (Feb 8, 2015)

Mis-spellings always make me laugh. The guitar or a photo is right there in front of you !!!

One on Kijiji now has 'Ibenx guitar' in the heading and 'Ibenez' in the body of the add. and, of course, a photo of the headstock in the ad with it spelled correctly.


----------

